# Eq Extraction Question..



## LATS (Dec 10, 2006)

when eq is shipped in its liquid form, it is usually shipped in selaed baggies.. how do you get all the eq out of the bag easily?.. i spend more time trying to get all the liquid i can out of the bag then actually making the product?!?!?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2006)

When you make product you always have losses, you are probably going to lose a gram in the bag and some in your filters. If its warm then almost all if it is going to come out without issue, then from there use your fingers to squeeze the bag out like a squeegee and it will come out. You wont lose much at all.


----------



## LATS (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks bro.. yeah.. that ws what i was afraid of .. i will proably just have to adjust the dosages..  love eq.. but, man is it a pain.. had a a gentleman years ago that shipped it in vials (the oil).. that was great.. no mess or fuss.. have a buddy of mine who adds some of the warm oil to the bag.. pushes it around to mix slightly then bumps it into the container.. works well.. but, i still lose some.. oh well.. nothing is fool-proof.. thanks for the reply..


----------

